# Knoppix 5.01 DVD bleibt beim booten hängen



## typometer (14. Juni 2006)

Ich habe die neue Knoppix-DVD 5.01 aus der PC-Welt, wenn ich damit den PC boote bleibt er stehen bei der Zeile:

"udevd-event (364): wait for sysfs:  waiting for  '/sys/class/net/eth0/device/driver' failed"

Dann rührt sich der PC auf nichts mehr und  ich muss ihn mit dem Hauptschalter ausmachen.

Ich habe eine ältere Knoppix-Version 3.04 aus der Zeitschrift  c't,  damit läßt sich der PC einwandfrei booten und bedienen.

Wer kann helfen? Was ist an der alten Knoppix 3.04 c't-Version besser als an der neuen 5.01?


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Typometer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2006)

Kann es sein, dass Du eine nicht unterstuetzte oder vielleicht sogar garkeine Netzwerkkarte in dem Rechner hast?
Es sieht so aus als wuerde Knoppix (oder udev) quasi darauf bestehen eine Netzwerk-Karte einzurichten, dies aber nicht kann da es wohl keine Informationen zum Treiber gibt.
Falls Du eine Netzwerkkarte hast, funktioniert diese im alten Knoppix?


----------



## typometer (15. Juni 2006)

Eine PCI W-LAN-Karte von MSI PC54G2, eine PCI ISDN-Karte AVM FritzCard, eine INTEL PRO/100 VE Netzwerkkarte.

Ob die Karten unter der alten Knoppix-Version 3.4 funktionieren kann ich nicht sagen, habe ich nicht ausprobiert, kenne mich mit Netzwerken unter Knoppix auch nicht aus, habe Knoppix bisher nur zur Datenrettung benutzt wenn Windows streikte, habe aber großes Interesse an Knoppix.

Bei der Knoppix Version 3.4 von c't  gibt's beim booten keinerlei Proleme, nur die neue 5.01 bleibt hängen.

MfG
Typometer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2006)

Schau mal bei der alten Karte mittels ifconfig nach ob Du dort eth0 findest.
Das Problem koennte evtl. auch am WLAN liegen, moeglicherweise will Knoppix versuchen dies einzurichten kann es aber nicht.


----------

